# Vintage Wings of Canada Lysander 416 Flies



## K225 (19 Jun 2010)

The Lysander got airborn on Friday twice not many aircraft flying in a prewar RCAF scheme.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jun 2010)

Wow, got to use this graphic twice today ;D


----------



## Loachman (19 Jun 2010)

Not flying, but see http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94480/post-944135.html#msg944135


----------



## K225 (20 Jun 2010)

She flew twice on Friday with Rob Erdos doing the first flight and John Aiken on the second. Rob flew the Harvard chase plane for the second flight. His comment she flies both faster and slower than the Harvard! Mike Potter flew the Harvard chase plane for the first flight then called Harry Wearatt as soon as she was up for the second to let him know she was airborne. 
For pictures check here:
http://vintagewingsofcanada.blogspot.com/?spref=fb


----------



## K225 (20 Jun 2010)

Here she is lifting off without even trying she was off  before 900 feet. John was saying she was airborne well before he was ready.


----------



## Loachman (20 Jun 2010)

K225 said:
			
		

> John was saying she was airborne well before he was ready.



That does not surprise me, but "faster ... than the Harvard" does. I never had reason to compare performance data between the two, though. Interesting.

Do you know if there are any other flying examples?


----------



## K225 (20 Jun 2010)

Along with this one the CWH one flew last year and one in England with another in Belgium which should fly shortly. Currently there are three flying. When the possibily of sending the Swordfish, Corsair and Lysander down east was discussed it was suggested that the Swordfish and Lysander would have to leave much sooner than the Corsair, until it was pointed out the Lysander will cruise just fine with the Corsair. Rob Erdos was saying that the Lysander can't be stalled and its true low speed charastics have never fully been explored and that he had the CWH Lysander down to an indicated 35 knots. 
From the VWoC site on the Lysander's performance:

The aircraft’s cruise and maximum speed is
often overlooked because of the excellent STOL
performance and low stall speed of 65 mph. With
a powerful 870 hp, Bristol Mercury XX or XXX
engine, they were capable of 300 mph in a dive and
cruised with considerable range at a brisk 206 mph
(332 km/h) which was impressive for the times.


----------



## Loachman (21 Jun 2010)

Fascinating. Thanks.


----------



## WingsofFury (21 Jun 2010)

Hey there, great news about hearing it fly!

Is there any chance it will perform at your July appearance with the Snowbirds?


----------



## K225 (21 Jun 2010)

Should be flying on the 4th of July event as far as I know. 


http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii194/SteveK225/Lysander%202010/416Lysander2010.jpg


----------

